#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  How to Develop or Improve Computer knowledge necessary for cs engineer??

## techiemaggie

hey guys i am computer engineering student but i feel that i have very little knowledge of my field.. can anyone tell me which topics i must know as a computer engineer..what should i do to improve my knowledge??? what skills should i develop??also tell me the sectors i should explore most likable to be asked in interviews.. please suggest me some sites or books or forums that can help me.





  Similar Threads: computer knowledge an important platform to develop my skills and knowledge. Computer Engineer From Jammu University Seven Steps to become a professional computer Engineer What is the difference between computer engineering and computer science & engineer?

----------


## arvaibhav

good command of programming I prefer Java and data structure and dynamic programming and all the GATE portion

----------

